# un logiciel remplacant grabit



## victor92 (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai switché sur mac il y a 2 mois. Avant j'utilisais grabit pour télécharger des fichiers .nzb. Aujourd'hui je recherche un équivalent bien sûr gratuit et gérant le SSL


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2010)

Il y a une minute je ne savais pas ce qu'était un fichier nzb. J'ai tapé fichiers nzb macos X dans Google et je suis tombé sur ce lien

http://www.maxiapple.com/2010/02/nzbvortex-mac-osx-excellent-client-nzb.html


----------



## victor92 (4 Août 2010)

merci je vais voit ton lien


----------



## Dramis (4 Août 2010)

Le niveau d'assistanat de certain est quand même assez élevé.


----------



## victor92 (4 Août 2010)

ca a l air interressant mas ca doit etre payant
enfin je vais voir


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2010)

victor92 a dit:


> ca a l air interressant mas ca doit etre payant
> enfin je vais voir










Sinon en allant un peu plus loin sur la page Google....

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Internet-Utilities/SuperNZB.shtml


----------



## Dramis (4 Août 2010)

Vraiment impressionnant.


----------

